# initrd generated by genkernel-next not mounting LUKS volume

## adimanav

Since I moved to systemd, I saw the systemd profile masks genkernel and recommends genkernel-next. So I emerged that and recompiled my kernel with it. But I see that after the initrd asks for the passphrase for my LUKS volume it does not go ahead and mount it and proceed further with the boot process. Things work fine with the initrd generated by genkernel. Is there any reason for me to use genkernel-next instead of genkernel with systemd? If so how do I resolve this problem?

I have the cryptsetup USE flag set on systemd and genkernel-next.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

WEll just a few guesses, maybe it helps.

It may be helpful if you check your kernel and grub first. 

Is your /usr on a separate partition?

The kernel must have included your encryption, not as module!

The bootloader has to load the right kernel and the right initramfs.

The initramfs has to have a way to mount your encrypted partition: i use myself busybox with luks / lvm initramfs without systemd.

So I am right the thing asks you for the passphrase and hangs there? What does it write? I have read in the past that you are not allowed to have /usr on another partition with recent updates so please check that too.

----------

## MooingLemur

I had the same issue and started manually adding debug stuff to my initramfs, then got the hint for resolution from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-905342-start-0.html as it had the same "Udev cookie 0xd4d96ee (semid 262149) waiting for zero" style message at the end.

Looks like cryptsetup support in genkernel-next depends on udev rules provided by lvm2.  Try building your initramfs with the --lvm option as well (of course, with lvm itself installed).

----------

